# M13 and M27



## crimbfighter (May 18, 2021)

Last night was the first night in the last 45 days it's been clear AND I was free for some imaging time. So, I had to take advantage! I wish I could have stayed out another 3 hours... 
Equipment:
Celestron 8" EdgeHD scope
Celestron AVX mount
Nikon D610 astro modified
Orion 60mm guide scope
Orion starshoot autoguide camera
Captured with Backyard Nikon
Processed in Deep Sky Stacker and PS

M13, Hercules Globular Cluster, is a star cluster in the constellation Hercules, which contains several hundred thousand stars.





M27, the Dumbbell Nebula, is a planetary nebula that resides about 1360 light years from Earth.


----------



## jeffashman (May 20, 2021)

Very cool! When I was growing up, my dad had a Questar that we could count the rings on Saturn with. Very nice shots!


----------



## crimbfighter (May 20, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Very cool! When I was growing up, my dad had a Questar that we could count the rings on Saturn with. Very nice shots!


Thanks! When I was a kid, I remember seeing Jupiter and it's moons through a telescope my dad set up, and that moment has kept me looking up since.


----------



## photoflyer (May 21, 2021)

I was reading just yesterday that within M13, in the core, there are a hundred stars within a three light year cube.  Our closest neighbor is four light years away.  I can only imagine what the night sky must look like from one of those stars in the core of M13.


----------



## crimbfighter (May 21, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> I was reading just yesterday that within M13, in the core, there are a hundred stars within a three light year cube.  Our closest neighbor is four light years away.  I can only imagine what the night sky must look like from one of those stars in the core of M13.


Interesting! I wish we had the ability to travel between stars to see these things up close.


----------



## PJM (May 21, 2021)

Stunning as always.  Thanks for sharing.  I enjoy seeing these.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 22, 2021)

Nice shots.


----------



## crimbfighter (May 22, 2021)

PJM said:


> Stunning as always.  Thanks for sharing.  I enjoy seeing these.


Thanks!


K9Kirk said:


> Nice shots.


Thank you!


----------

